# Hamilton Harty, Three Miniatures



## elianeb (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know any background about Hamilton Harty's three miniatures for oboe and piano? I have some information from the editor's note, but not much is known about its commission etc. Also, any relevant information about Harty other than general biography would be appreciated. Thank you.
Eliane


----------

